# has any 1 got a powertec half rack



## dean84 (Oct 11, 2009)

hey all! im thinking of buying the powertec half rack, but would like to know what people think of it! 1st question id like to know is can u perform decline bench press with a barbell??? chars dean'o


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I was going to get one,but the full rack takes about the same amount of floor space so got that instead

Power Rack










Half Rack


----------



## dean84 (Oct 11, 2009)

yeah im still considering a full rack/cage as the spotters are longer, but im a bit stuck for space! it's to go in a room 10' by 7'! i still want to have room to manouver my bench about for different exercises, and leg attachments etc! thanks for your reply!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://powertecfitness.icovia.com/icovia.aspx is a room planner for the powertec systems

has all the bits n pieces to see if they fit


----------

